# Help!!!



## steven19101982 (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi there, I hope someone can help me. I I put my snake into a reptile shop in Kilmarnock (ayrshire exotics) while I was on holiday n when I went to collect him the shop has moved :gasp:


can anyone help with where he has moved to...


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

steven19101982 said:


> Hi there, I hope someone can help me. I I put my snake into a reptile shop in Kilmarnock (ayrshire exotics) while I was on holiday n when I went to collect him the shop has moved :gasp:
> 
> 
> can anyone help with where he has moved to...


Did you leave your contact details? Did they tell you they were moving? Assuming you were away for a week or two, they would have known I'm sure that a move was on the cards. 

You could try contacting the licencing department for your council to see if they can assist, if the shop has moved they would need a new licence at the New premises.

Or contact the police. This could amount to theft.


----------



## alecwood (Apr 3, 2012)

You had an ask on the Ayrshire reptile pages on Facebook?

They did have a page on there themselves but I notice it's gone now


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

Did you have any luck finding out where the shop moved too?


----------

